# Fauly Soleniod in my new Gaggia Classic Espresso machine



## Surf's Up (Jun 30, 2013)

I just received my Gaggia Classic and have been using it for about 5 days now. After seeing the demonstration on you tube of my machine, it appears that my Solenoid valve is not working properly. After I shut off the brew switch, it still leaks water out of the portafilter. The online video shows the metal tube purging the water into the drip tray as soon as the brew button is shut off. Also, when I remove the portafilter, the top of the coffee puck is full of water, is that normal? It doesn't look like anything is being purged from the tube when I make my espresso, it leaks out of the portafilter instead.

Should I try to send it back, take it apart, or leave it?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

How much coffee are you putting into the Portafilter?

Are you levelling to the top them tamping?

If you are underdosing the solenoid will not be effective


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Either use a blank portafilter or cover the existing one with cling film or tin foil to blank it off run the brew for 10 seconds you should then get water out of the tube and not out of the portafilter with water left in the filter.... what sort of coffee are you using?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

In addition to what Glen has posted, what coffee are you using? Are you buying ready ground or grinding your own? How long does a shot take to extract? Should be in the region of 27secs for a double. Would be helpful to have some more info to help sort your problem.


----------

